# Watt Meter.



## joetama (May 31, 2007)

My favorite thing about McIntosh amplifiers is the meters. But, alas for several reasons it is impractical for me do buy/use a McIntosh amplifier.

Does anyone know of an easy way that is relatively inexpensive measures output wattage.

My idea is that I would like to build a box install some decent size analog meters on the front and then have it measure my output wattage real time. I have also looked at measuring input on the amplifier instead of output but haven't had much luck looking either way.

Any input or help would be appreciated. I'm considering going to Mendelsons (big junk warehouse in Dayton Oh) sometime this week to see if they have anything that would help me. Also, accuracy isn't all that important. I don't think I am ever going to really use the box/meters for anything other than something for fun to build and play with, so it doesn't need to be all that accurate.

Thanks in advance...

-Joe


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd buy a restored Phase Linear 400 or two from Dean and Ed. Great amp and you get the lighted VU meters!
http://hometown.aol.com/phasetek/4sale.html
http://hometown.aol.com/phasetek/

Otherwise it is fairly simple to add VU meters, just look at the schematics of VU meter implementations.
http://www.audiofile-engineering.com/support/manuals/sp/1/online/ch08s03.html
http://www.surplussales.com/Meters/MtrVU.html


----------

